
Flipboard's Fanfare Fades as Executives Exit, Sale Talks Stall - coloneltcb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-28/flipboard-s-fanfare-fades-as-executives-exit-sale-talks-stall
======
ursus_bonum
I don't know what Flipboard is, but I can't remove it from my phone, and
therefore I want it to die.

